# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Ecolines Finland

## antti

Tällainenkin firma on nyt pantu rekisteriin Suomessa, mitähän sillä on mielessä.
http://www.kauppalehti.fi/yritykset/...nd+oy/26275416

----------


## Karosa

> mitähän sillä on mielessä.


Pariin otteeseen olen Helsingin keskustassa törmännyt Ecolinesin teli-Bovaan, sillä varmasti jotain tekemistä asian kanssa.  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Pariin otteeseen olen Helsingin keskustassa törmännyt Ecolinesin teli-Bovaan, sillä varmasti jotain tekemistä asian kanssa.


Lienee kuitenkin Valko-venäjän kilvissä oleva entinen Eurolines jonka olet nähnyt. Ajaa ihan  vaan charteria.

----------

